# SANTERS and CONEY HATCH Aug 5th, 2010



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

SANTERS and CONEY HATCH Aug 5th, 2010

Thursday August 5th, 2010

An Evening of Awesome 80s Rock w/ Coney Hatch and Santer
and Special Guest Smash Hitley

Tickets $20

Available at:
TicketMaster - online at ticketmaster.ca or by phone at 416.870.8000
Phoenix - 410 Sherbourne Street

Doors Open @ 8pm
19+ Valid ID Required

Phoenix Concert Theatre
410 Sherbourne Street
416.323.1251


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow--haven't heard them in a while--if I was around there I might check it out.
For those who don't know or don't remember-
[video=youtube;KDCAW5ZeB4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDCAW5ZeB4w[/video]
[video=youtube;X5TaheITs3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5TaheITs3U[/video]


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

That second youtube clip of "Coney Dixon" is actually Carl Dixon, Tim Harrington, Sean Kelly and Mark Santer playing a show about 3 months ago. They played mostly Hatch tunes including the first CH album in its entirety....

The Aug 5th show will be:
Coney Hatch: Carl Dixon, Andy Curran, Dave Ketchum, Steve Shelski
Santers: Rick Santers, Mark Santers, Rick Lazaroff

All original members both bands.... set the time machine to 1982


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Coney Hatch will also be playing Festival of Friends in Hamilton Aug 7.

Festival of Friends - Hamilton, ON




> The Aug 5th show will be:
> Coney Hatch: Carl Dixon, Andy Curran, Dave Ketchum, Steve Shelski


Glad to hear that Carl Dixon will be in the lineup.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

hope that get out to cowtown... does Coney hatch have the origional line up?


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Coney has the original lineup. 

They've been getting together every once in awhile since 1990. AFAIK they never leave the TO area. 

Last I heard Steve Shelski records music for TV shows, and Andy Curran works for Rush's label. Probably not enough money out there for them to travel to AB, or to me here in the maritimes. :-(


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

whywhyzed said:


> That second youtube clip of "Coney Dixon" is actually Carl Dixon, Tim Harrington, Sean Kelly and Mark Santer playing a show about 3 months ago. They played mostly Hatch tunes including the first CH album in its entirety....
> 
> The Aug 5th show will be:
> Coney Hatch: Carl Dixon, Andy Curran, Dave Ketchum, Steve Shelski
> ...


Good to know.
The video was the best one I could find of Monkey Bars that wasn't labelled as a cover version--there are a re a couple of Goddo doing it.


----------

